# Furminator?



## Mrsshaner (Feb 6, 2008)

I have two very lovely and shedding german shepherds and we use a rake on them frequently, but I still vacuum up enough fur to make one more shepherd! 

I read the online reviews and most love it, but I thought I would ask here! Plain and simple- is the furminator worth $60?


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I bought mine from Amazon for about $35. I am very happy with it. I'm amazed at how much hair it removes.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

Ebay $35 dollar. I LOVE mine. I still have to vac. but less often. I have 3 german SHEDDERS so I am right there with you.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Amazon- about $35-ish. Don't even THINK about getting it from a brick-and-mortar! They are ridiculously priced. Much more reasonable online.









The furmie is worth every darn penny. I hate to say that because it is very expensive for just a brush, but it's true. If there is loose hair, it will find it and dig it out!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, I have never heard of this product. I just looked into it and with you all giving it such good reviews, I am on this one! I have 2 dogs and 2 cats. One of my cats is a long hair and she is shedding machine. I am going to have to try out the small one for her and the big one for Max. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mrsshaner (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for your input! I checked on Amazon and it is much more reasonable! 

My younger dog gets very stressed at the groomers so we are desperate to find an effective method at home.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this product! I also got mine on ebay for about $35.00. It works well on my labs too, but I don't have to do it often. I have had mine for about 9 months and have not had to replace the blade.

Anyone have an idea how long the blade will last? I brush my shepherds about once a week and labs once a month.

Thanks


----------



## cocokiss (Dec 10, 2007)

I had mine for one year and still love it! It seems to stimulate their skin. My Atka goes into his belly up position! I guess it feels good for him.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

We use this brush on our dogs, too. It seems like I could just keep brushing all day and it would still be getting hair out! Love it!!!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Love mine....best price I found was amazon...but some tell me that QVC had it even cheaper. I have 4 GSD's


----------



## animoosh (Jan 12, 2008)

I was wondering about the shedding issue as well. I could brush my GSD all day and there could be tons of hair that comes out. Any of the Shed products in the pet store worth it at all?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like you have a normal GSD! A very high quality kibble or a raw diet may cut down on the shedding but a true GSD always sheds. I think it's a secret law only known amongst GSDs.









The best I have found to really take out hair is a K9 blow dryer. I've used them bathing dogs and on the huskies and GSDs it forces out an enormous load of hair. Kinda like a couple dogs exploded in the room.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs really don't seem to be shedding...I would be afraid to take a furminator to them right now, as they would lose the coat that is supposed to keep them warm right now I feed RAW, and they don't really have a thick winter coat. I am curious to see what happens in spring when they do blow them! My golden/ border mix has a double coat that is thicker, but the GSDs are sleek and smooth. Kacie(LC) had a thicker one last year when I adopted her in April.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I was looking on e-bay and see them for 0.99c + $6.00 shipping and handling. I have a couple of rakes and brushes but they just don't do the job on 3 labs, 2 GSD's and a Border Collie - I still have hair everywhere, within minutes of grooming and vacuuming. Are the furminators really that good??

Joanne, Spirit and Eli


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have mixed thoughts about this product. To me it's not truly a brush, but more of a comb because it has no bristles. I know, a small technicality. lol.

Anyway, I remember reading that it actually hurt their hair. Does it? Do those who do use a furminator still use a bristle brush?


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I've used them before on various coats at work and like them on labs and goldens, but I won't use them again on my dogs. The furminator cut the tips of my female's guard hairs over her saddle (which is faded so I like to preserve as much black as possible), so I was unhappy with how it worked on her. It left her looking moth-eaten, and I didn't even press down hard. I'm sure if I was *extremely* careful it would have worked, but I think the dogs prefer a good deep brushing all over, which I can't do with the Furminator. So I think there are people out there who *do* use something besides the Furmie.

The vast majority of dogs I used it on, it didn't damage the coat, or the amount of undercoat removed was worth the slight effect (try grooming two newfies blowing coat!!) and I DO recommend people try it and see how they like it. But I stick with slickers and undercoat rakes for my guys.


----------



## ResOps (Jan 24, 2007)

We got a Furmie 3 weeks ago now and love it.Kaiya is a long coat and this thing h as made such a big difference in her coat in that short of a time. We have all but eliminated the matts behind her ears(cut the knot out and now daily brushing with furmie) and her coat is beautiful. I find that between that and the weekly "shop-vac (yes she loves to be shopvaced and it removes loose hairs so win win) we have reduced our household hair problem significantly. We now do the cat as well and she loves it.
We were using a sawtooth and although it did get some hair it does not compare to this product.


----------

